# FIRE BAN ON RUBY-HORSETHIEF



## BLM Ruby Horsethief (Dec 21, 2011)

Just FYI for everyone. Please feel free to call me with any questions! 

As of June 23, 2017 there will be a Stage I fire ban in place for Mesa County and all of the BLM land located in Mesa County, this includes the Ruby-Horsethief (Loma, CO to the Utah Border) section of the Colorado River. If you have a permit as of June 23, 2017 please obey the below restrictions. Also, as of July 1, 2017 there is a new stipulation on your permit, “No fires are allowed in the river corridor.”

Stage I- The following acts are prohibited: 

Building, maintaining, attending, or using a fire or campfire except within a developed recreation site, or improved site. 36 CFR 261.52(a). 

The following actions are permitted: petroleum-fueled stoves, lanterns, or heating devices providing such devices meet the fire underwriter’s specification for safety. 

Smoking, except within an enclosed vehicle or building, a developed recreation site or while stopped in an area at least three feet in diameter that is barren or cleared of all flammable materials. 36 CFR 261.52(d). 

No operation welding, acetylene, or other torch with an open flame.

Operating or using any internal or external combustion engine without a spark-arresting device properly installed, maintained, and in effective working order meeting either the USDA Forest Service Standard 5100-1a (as amended), or appropriate Society of Automotive Engineers (SAE) recommended practice J335(b) and J350(a) (36 CFR 261.52(j)). 

What do the restrictions mean? 
•	Campsites on the Ruby-Horsethief (Loma, CO to the Utah Border) section of the Colorado River are not a developed recreation site or developed campground, fires are not permitted. 
•	Stage I Restrictions include the use of charcoal. No charcoal is allowed.
•	You may still use your cooking stove equipped with an on-off switch. 
•	Please carry a fire pan regardless of the ban. It is for emergency use only. 

If you have any questions contact the Grand Junction Field Office at 970-244-3000.


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

It is an emergency! We need to build a fire now!

Wait... we must get and set up the fire pan first!


----------



## snowjunkie (Jun 29, 2009)

Remember dog island.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Just in time for the 4th!


----------



## Barney Fife (May 25, 2009)

*Question...*



BLM Ruby Horsethief said:


> "Just FYI for everyone... Also, as of July 1, 2017 there is a new stipulation on your permit, “No fires are allowed in the river corridor.”"
> 
> Is this stipulation in place only for the time period of the Stage 1 fire ban, or will this essentially be a year round ban on all campfires in RHT?


----------



## BLM Ruby Horsethief (Dec 21, 2011)

The stipulation will just be in place for the ban. I will let you know when it comes off.


----------



## Barney Fife (May 25, 2009)

Whew! With the way I read your post, I felt confused and bummed. Thanks for the clarification. See you this summer with my headlamp, and this fall with my firepan and wood.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey Alex,
It appears that Mesa county has lifted the stage 1 fire ban, as of about a week ago. Does BLM have any additional fire ban in place for Ruby/Horsethief currently??


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah. Isn't it about time to get the rules relaxed for hunting season ?


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

I just called the BLM in Grand Junction. The Ban is still in place.


----------



## BLM Ruby Horsethief (Dec 21, 2011)

Yep. The stage 1 fire ban for the river corridor is still in place.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Hunting season starts Aug 26. All Fire bans will be gone by then. Watch.

Btw.. Is there a link to the order for a special fire ban for Ruby Horse thief over and above any Mesa County fire ban orders or is it just a stipulation of the permit for overnight camping, IE... Day users would be permitted to have a fire regardless of the overnight camping stipulations ?


----------



## Roband (Jun 3, 2014)

Just spoke with BLM looks like ban will probably be lifted Friday Sept. 22, 2017. 
Sure hope so looks like rain Friday Brrrr


----------



## BLM Ruby Horsethief (Dec 21, 2011)

FIRE BAN HAS BEEN LIFTED!! 

Have a fun and safe weekend! 

-Alex


----------

